# Winnipeg, MB discounted MAC (not CCO)



## hnich (Dec 8, 2006)

I went to one of those huge liquidation warehouses in winnipeg this summer, looked through the makeup just for kicks...and they had MAC, for obscenely cheap, the boxes just a little battered up. They definetly had discontinued stuff, because some of the items I had never even heard of! Also foundation in limited (darker) shades, and lipliners/eyeliners, I'm sure if I had gotten there when they first got the shipment, they would've had eyeshadows! I forgot which liquidation place it is, but when I find out, I'll post the name

Also, yay for me, they had spectro jel at $3 a bottle, but only had two left, so I snapped them up


----------



## hnich (Dec 26, 2006)

went again two days ago (again forgot the name, i suck...)
The new MAC special was Beige-ing shadesticks, $5.00 each
They were great stocking stuffers, plus I got a few just so I never run out!


----------



## shootergirlnc (Dec 26, 2006)

awesome


----------



## KimSwim (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh I wish I knew the name of the store! Actually, it's probably for the best that I don't... my wallet might not like me if they had lots


----------



## hnich (Jun 16, 2007)

currently several months later: still have many beige-ing s/s left at $5.00 each, no foundation or concealer last time I checked though


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hnich* 

 
_currently several months later: still have many beige-ing s/s left at $5.00 each, no foundation or concealer last time I checked though_

 
please oh please---what is the place called??? I don't have a shadestick but would definitely get one at that price.


----------



## mello (Jul 31, 2007)

Ahhh. I gotta know where!


----------



## KimSwim (Aug 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hnich* 

 
_currently several months later: still have many beige-ing s/s left at $5.00 each, no foundation or concealer last time I checked though_

 
Where is this store? What is it called? Please help a gal out!
Must buy cheap MAC!


----------



## jolener (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hnich* 

 
_I went to one of those huge liquidation warehouses in winnipeg this summer, looked through the makeup just for kicks...and they had MAC, for obscenely cheap, the boxes just a little battered up. They definetly had discontinued stuff, because some of the items I had never even heard of! Also foundation in limited (darker) shades, and lipliners/eyeliners, I'm sure if I had gotten there when they first got the shipment, they would've had eyeshadows! I forgot which liquidation place it is, but when I find out, I'll post the name

Also, yay for me, they had spectro jel at $3 a bottle, but only had two left, so I snapped them up_

 
i know this is kinda old, but is it liquidation world by the airport? on wellington? thats like the only liquidation place i know, and its pretty big


----------



## breechan (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, I'd like to know too!


----------



## gigglegirl (Apr 13, 2008)

no, i don't think its liquidation world. i had tried checking it out. a friend in the city said they had found $5 beigeing shadesticks at a clearance place on Logan, I can't recall the name, it was just west of mcphillips IIRC. But when I went they were all gone. 

I hate all the dumpy liquidation type places. *shudder* But I tried.


----------



## mello (Jul 24, 2008)

Someone please share where this is...


----------

